
Software that swaps out words can now fool the AI behind Alexa and Siri - vinnyglennon
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/02/07/349027/software-that-swaps-out-words-can-now-fool-the-ai-behind-alexa-and-siri/
======
NanoWar
The AI wars have begun...

